

New Web Hosting Startup Provides Business Features for Personal Project Prices - KineticColor
http://www.littlenimbus.com/whmcs/

======
krmmalik
I had to double-take on the $99c. I read it as 99 dollars first. You _might_
be better off with $1 Just a suggestion.

~~~
KineticColor
Thanks for the heads up! I totally see what you mean

~~~
krmmalik
I see you changed the pricing! :)

Any luck with conversions?

------
stephenr
Shared hosting. Welcome to 1999.

~~~
KineticColor
Shared host still plays an important role in the market. It isn't dead.

Personal portfolios and small businesses can get a lot of use out of it

~~~
stephenr
Shared hosting as it exists today is a fucking embarrassment to the industry.

